# RGS, is it available in less than 2.5 gallons?



## dwaugh (Aug 25, 2020)

I looked (googled) the best I could and I only saw it sold in 2.5 gallon increments for over 100$. I would like to try a test plot with it and see what happens. I think this was a fail in my search, it must be available in smaller quantities.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

You could order the bio stimulant four-piece pack. One of those pieces would be one gallon of RGS.


----------



## OnTheLawn (Jul 23, 2020)

Yep, the only way to get it in a gallon jug is to order as part of a pack, which is four gallon-sized jugs. They run about $100-120 depending on what you get, but that's the only way to do it. If you don't need much, maybe try posting in the marketplace as a Want-To-Buy for a small amount. Someone may have some they can offload.


----------

